# اخر نكته اقرأ واضحك هههههههههههه



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مايو 2011)

*
"عبير" بطلة فتنة إمبابة فى حوار شامل: أشهرت إسلامى فى الأزهر وهربت إلى بنها.. وعلم أهلى بمكانى فسلمونى للدير ثم للكاتدرائية.. وحاولوا إجبارى لتغيير ديانتى فى البطاقة فإتصلت بياسين ثابت ووقعت الأحداث 

نقله محمد إسماعيل - اليوم السابع





نشر موقع الجماعة الإسلامية حوارا مع عبير طلعت فخرى، بطلة أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بإمبابة، واليوم السابع تنشر الحوار كاملا:
نريد أن يتعرف القارئ على حضرتك؟
أنا اسمي "عبير طلعت فخري" امرأة مصرية .. عشت على أرضها.. وشربت من نيلها.. واستنشقت من هوائها.

أنا امرأة مصرية من أبوين مصريين كادحين من أجل أربع بنات وأخ.. وأنا أكبرهم سنا ًنعيش بمحافظة أسيوط، مركز الساحل عزبة الشيخ شحاتة.. والتحقت بالتعليم مثل كل فتاة تريد أن ترتقي بمجتمعها بعيدا ً عن الجهل والتخلف.. فحصلت على دبلوم تجارة.. ثم التحقت بمعهد لدراسة الخطوط.

هل أنت متزوجة؟
نعم.. تزوجت مثل كل فتاة بشاب تقدم للزواج بي من نفس ملتي المسيحية.. ولكن للأسف لم يكن كما يظن به والدي أنه حسن الأخلاق كريم المعاشرة..

لماذا تلمحين أن زوجك لم يكن حسن الأخلاق ولا كريم المعاشرة؟
لأنه أساء معاملتي وأهانني.. حتى وصل به الأمر أن اتهمني في عرضي وشرفي،.

حتى أن من سوء خلقه رماني بالفاحشة مع أخيه.. وحاولت الصبر عليه مرضاةً لربي.

حتى جاء يوم وأنا حامل في شهري الثامن وأخذ بالاعتداء علىّ نفسيا ً وبدنيا ..ً حتى جرح وجهي وتلون بلون يدل على قسوة ذلك الذي أقسم كذباً أمام الرب أنه سيحافظ علىّ.

ولم يكتف بما فعله بضربي وإهانتي وتعريض جنيني للوفاة.. بل طردني من البيت .. كل ذلك لمجرد أنه عرف أن الجنين أنثى.

ولماذا لم تلجئ إلى الشرطة أو القانون لحمايتك منه؟
عندما ذهبت إلى بيت أهلي ورأت أمي ما لحق بي ساءها ما رأت على وجهي وجسدي من آثار الإجرام .. وأرادت أن تتقدم إلى الشرطة شاكية زوجي الذي لم يحسن عشرتي.. ولكن حال بين ذلك أبي خوفا ً من كلام الناس.

هل رجعت إلى زوجك مرة أخرى؟
مكثت في بيت أهلي بعد ولادة طفلتي.. سنة وأربع أشهر لم ير زوجي ابنته كل تلك المدة .. ولم يعرها أي اهتمام.. ولم أرجع إليه وهو لم يكن يريدني.

كيف كانت بدايتك مع الإسلام؟
تحدثت مع بعض زميلاتي وزملائي عن الإسلام.. حتى استقر في نفسي أن أغير وجهتي شطر المسجد الحرام.. ظنا ً أننا نعيش في عصر الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية وحرية اختيار العقيدة التي كفلتها كل المواثيق والدساتير.

هل أشهرت إسلامك؟
نعم.. أشهرت إسلامي بالأزهر الشريف.. فقد سافرت مع زميل لي في معهد الخط إلى القاهرة يوم 15سبتمبر لأشهر إسلامي وأوثقه.. وهو أ/ "ياسين ثابت" الذي وقف بجانبي في تقديم الأوراق والتوثيق في الأزهر.، وتم ذلك يوم 23سبتمبر.. واتخذت لنفسي أسما ً جديدا ً وهو "أسماء محمد أحمد إبراهيم"، مع ما أسمعه من محاولات الضغط على البعض للرجوع القسري عن معتقداتهم..أثرت البعد عن بلدي التي أحبها وأعشقها، ولكن ماذا أفعل وأنا امرأة ضعيفة تريد أن تعيش وتحيا في حرية وكرامة إنسانية.

وأين ذهبت؟
بعد أن وثقت إسلامي ذهبت إلى قرية "ورورة" التي تتبع مدينة "بنها" عن طريق رجل بلدياتي اسمه "جعفر".

هل كان أهلك يعلمون أين تعيشين؟.
لا.. لم يكن أحدا ً يعلم أين أسكن .. حتى أول شهر مارس الماضي.

ماذا حدث.. هل علموا مكانك؟
تقلبت الأيام معي تقلبا ً سريعا ً.. ومع نسائم ثورة 25يناير اختلفت مع بلدياتي "جعفر" على بعض المال القليل.. فوشى بمكاني لأهلي.. فسرعان ما أتوا على عجل وأخذوني.

هل رجعت إلى زوجك.. أم بقيت في بيت أهلك؟
لم أرجع إلى زوجي .. ولم أجلس في بيت أهلي.

فإلى أي مكان ذهبت؟
أنا لم أذهب ولم أتحرك.. أنا أهلي سلموني لكنيسة أسيوط .. فكانت بداية سجني واعتقالي في أوائل شهر مارس 2011 ، فتم مكثي سجينة في "دير العذراء" بأسيوط حوالي ثمانية أيام.. ثم تم ترحيلي إلى دار المسنات بأسيوط ومكثت بها قليلا ، ثم رحلتني مرة أخرى الكنيسة إلى فندق يتبع بعض المسحيين بأسيوط.. واستمرت الترحيلات بين عشية وضحاها بين كنيسة وأخرى، حتى تم ترحيلي إلى القاهرة تحت إشراف كاهن كنيسة أسيوط.. وفي الكاتدرائية بالعباسية.. تم الضغط علىّ ليسلبوا مني حريتي وكرامتي في اختيار معتقدي، ومع الخوف وافقتهم ظاهريا .. حتى لا أصاب بأذى.. حتى ظنوا أنني قد رجعت عن الإسلام.

عندما ظنت الكنيسة أنك رجعت عن الإسلام.. هل تركتك تأخذي حريتك في التنقل؟
لم تتركني.. وتم نقلي إلى آخر سجن ومعتقل لي بمحافظة الجيزة.. وتحديدا ً في منطقة إمبابة.. ووضعت في سجن خاص ذو شبابيك حديد ومعزول لا يستطيع أحد الخروج منه.. مجهز بسكن القديس يوحنا القصير الملحق والملاصق لكنيسة مارمينا.. وكنت معزولة عن العالم في تلك الفترة.

وحتى وأنا في محبسي بسكن القديس يوحنا القصير .. لم يكن يفتح الباب إلا عن طريق كاهنة ..وذلك لمجرد إدخال الطعام فقط.

ولماذا استمر حبسك؟
مكثت في هذا السجن حوالي ثمانية أيام.. حتى يأخذوني قصرا ً إلى السجل المدني لتغيير أوراقي.. وهو ما يعرف بالإعادة.

هل كان هناك فرصة للخروج؟
لم تكن هناك فرصة غير أني اتصلت بالأستاذ ياسين ثابت عن طريق تليفون محمول استطعت أن أحصل عليه.. وأخبرته بما سيحدث من خروجي مع بعض الكهنة إلى السجل المدني.

وقلت له: جهز سيارة حتى إذا خرجت معهم إلى السجل المدني جريت منهم وتأخذني بعيداً عنهم.

وهل تم ذلك؟
لا لم يحدث.. لأن الأحداث كانت أسرع.

ماذا تقصدين بالأحداث كانت أسرع؟
سمعت أصوات في الشارع والكنيسة وجلبه كبيرة.. وفجأة جاءت الراهبة وعليها علامات الارتباك والحيرة والاضطراب وهي تقول خذي حاجتك وأخرجي من هنا بسرعة إحنا بريئين منك ومن دمك.

وفي نفس الوقت رن التليفون المحمول وإذ بالصوت يقول: "أنا رئيس المباحث أنت فين يا بنتي".

ولكني خفت وقفلت التليفون.

وخرجت إلى الشارع وسط زحام شديد وهوجة كبيرة فأخذت توك توك لأرحل بعيداً شاكرة الله على نعمة أن نجاني من سجني ومعتقلي.. راجية ألا أعود إليه مرة أخرى ولا أحدا ً من الناس.​*​


----------



## maryom (9 مايو 2011)

وايه ان شاء الله اللي يخليها نكتة وايه اللي يضحك بالظبط في الموضوع الامها ولا خطفها واحتجازها


----------



## bob (9 مايو 2011)

*هي دي عبير اللي عاملين عليها الازمه؟؟؟؟؟
دي لو خطيبتي كنت ابوس ايديها تخوني ههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2011)

*



			فتم مكثي سجينة في "دير العذراء" بأسيوط حوالي ثمانية أيام.. ثم تم ترحيلي إلى دار المسنات بأسيوط ومكثت بها قليلا ، ثم رحلتني مرة أخرى الكنيسة إلى فندق يتبع بعض المسحيين بأسيوط.. واستمرت الترحيلات بين عشية وضحاها بين كنيسة وأخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لغة عربيه فصحى وكأن المتكلم موجه لغة عربية
يا مسلمين يا ارهابيين
الكداب بيروح النار يتعذب ويا الكفار
*​


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2011)

*


maryom قال:



			وايه ان شاء الله اللي يخليها نكتة وايه اللي يضحك بالظبط في الموضوع الامها ولا خطفها واحتجازها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*متعرفيش تركنى على جنب 
على ما تفوقى من الغيبوبه الاسلاميه الى عايشه فيها
*​


----------



## maryom (9 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *
> *
> *متعرفيش تركنى على جنب
> على ما تفوقى من الغيبوبه الاسلاميه الى عايشه فيها
> *​



احمد ربي على الغيبوبة اللي عايشة فيها مادام بتسموها غيبوبة وانا اراها نور والحمد لله لكن اركن ليه على جنب ( من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم )


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هي دي عبير اللي عاملين عليها الازمه؟؟؟؟؟
> ** دي لو خطيبتي كنت ابوس ايديها تخوني ههههههههه*​


* انت تصدق ان دى ممكن فى يوم تكون فى الاصل كانت مسيحيه فين النور المسيح دى طالعه من جهنم على هنا علطول ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تصدق دمك خفيف *​


----------



## sparrow (9 مايو 2011)

*وحتى وأنا في محبسي بسكن القديس يوحنا القصير .. لم يكن يفتح الباب إلا عن طريق كاهنة ..وذلك لمجرد إدخال الطعام فقط.
*
*بقوا يعينوا في الكنيسة كاهنه واحنا منعرفش *
*
ولماذا استمر حبسك؟
مكثت في هذا السجن حوالي ثمانية أيام.. حتى يأخذوني قصرا ً إلى السجل المدني لتغيير أوراقي.. وهو ما يعرف بالإعادة.

هل كان هناك فرصة للخروج؟
لم تكن هناك فرصة غير أني اتصلت بالأستاذ ياسين ثابت عن طريق تليفون محمول استطعت أن أحصل عليه.. وأخبرته بما سيحدث من خروجي مع بعض الكهنة إلى السجل المدني.*

*انا مش فاهمه ازاي هي محبوسه وازاي عرفت تتكلم في التليفون حصلت عليه ازاي ادتهولها الكاهنه  حتي مش عارفين تكدبوا *


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> احمد ربي على الغيبوبة اللي عايشة فيها مادام بتسموها غيبوبة وانا اراها نور والحمد لله لكن اركن ليه على جنب ( من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم )


*تقصدى الارهابيين
صححى معوماتك
*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> وايه ان شاء الله اللي يخليها نكتة وايه اللي يضحك بالظبط في الموضوع الامها ولا خطفها واحتجازها


*ومين الحلوه دى كمان اجرى يا حلوة السلفين بينادوا عليكى اجرى شوفهم عايزينك فيه ايه يا شاطره
*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 مايو 2011)

*على فكرة وااااضح الكذب في الموضوع و في تأليف القصة 
يعني هي لو فعلا محبوسة هتجيب المحمول من فين ! ممكن يعني نزل عليها من السما مثلا هههههههههههههه 
بعدين على أي أساس رئيس المباحث بذات نفسه بيرن عليها ليكلمها 

فعلا لا يوجد شيء أبدع فيه المسلمون غير الكذب و التدليس 
ربنا يرحمنا منكم يا عباد الكعبة ​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> احمد ربي على الغيبوبة اللي عايشة فيها مادام بتسموها غيبوبة وانا اراها نور والحمد لله لكن اركن ليه على جنب ( من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم )



*ربك مين قوليلى الهك اله النجاسه بصى يا اختى انا هكلمك بلغتك اللى تفهميه انتى ايه اللى عجبك فى النور اللى انتى بتقولى عليه نور النجاسه والجنس قوليلى حاجه واحده شايفاها نور كفايه انكم بتجوزوا عشان الجنس ومش اكتر خلى الواحد ساكت احسن*


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2011)

*



			لم يكن يفتح الباب إلا عن طريق كاهنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كاهنة 
ودى وظيفه جديده فى المسيحية
الكدب ملوش رجليين
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وعجبى !!!!
*​


----------



## ateef (9 مايو 2011)

بردو  مش  عارف  حد يقولى  ليه  البنات  بالذات  مفيش ولاد ليه  باين  على  كلام    اصلا  واحد  مؤلفه  ومش  اسلوب  واحده كانت  مسحيه  دى    ليه  بردوووو  بنات  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مايو 2011)

*واللى هيجننى موضوع الكاهنه دى هو احنا بنرسم كاهنات وانا معرفش ههههههههههههه
ولا ايه المحمول الفظيع ولا ايه كنت اسيره وسجينه ولا ايه كمان  مقتنعه تمام بالاسلام يالهوى على التاليف معندهومش حتى موهبه فى التاليف كداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب*


----------



## besm alslib (9 مايو 2011)

*بغض النظر عن ان المدعوه دي موجوده فعلا او لا *

*وممكن فعلا تكون اعلنت اسلامها او لا كمان دي هتبان قريب*

*لكن الاكيد في الموضوع ان الحوار ده كذب رسمي كمان*




*عشت على أرضها.. وشربت من نيلها  هي دي مش اغنيه ؟*

* تزوجت مثل كل فتاة بشاب تقدم للزواج بي من نفس ملتي المسيحية    هي المسيحيه بقت مله ؟*

*لأنه أساء معاملتي وأهانني.. حتى وصل به الأمر أن اتهمني في عرضي وشرفي،.   طب هو اتهمك كده لله في لله *


*ولم يكتف بما فعله بضربي وإهانتي وتعريض جنيني للوفاة*

*مكثت في بيت أهلي بعد ولادة طفلتي  مش هعلق *


*ظنا ً أننا نعيش في عصر الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية وحرية اختيار العقيدة التي كفلتها كل المواثيق والدساتير.  دي بقة يا عمرها مكانت مسيحيه او مش عايشه بمصر ؟*

*ولكن ماذا أفعل وأنا امرأة ضعيفة تريد أن تعيش وتحيا في حرية وكرامة إنسانية.*

*اه تروحي تعيشي عند ناس غريبه متعرفيهاش وبالاخر تقولي زوجي شك فيا !*


*تقلبت الأيام معي تقلبا ً سريعا ً.. ومع نسائم ثورة 25يناير اختلفت مع بلدياتي "جعفر" على بعض المال القليل.. فوشى بمكاني لأهلي.. فسرعان ما أتوا على عجل وأخذوني. هو المال القليل بقى كان اد ايه بعتي مسيحك بكام ده لو الكلام حقيقي بقى ومدام بعتي اهلك ودينك فاي شي مش هيكون غريب عنك وهكرر في حال الكلام حقيقي *


*تحت إشراف كاهن كنيسة أسيوط. كاهن اممممم طب ليه مقولتيش اسمه كده اهو نتعرف عليه بقى كونك ناويه تخربيها ولا ايه مش هتيجي على دي وتعملي كويسه ؟*

* ووضعت في سجن خاص ذو شبابيك حديد ومعزول لا يستطيع أحد الخروج منه*

*هو السجن ده ليه لما فتشو المكان ملقهوش لان لو موجود اكيد كانو هيلاقو حتى لو انتي مش فيه ! وهما اساسا بيتمنو يمسكو حاجه عالكنيسه*

* لم يكن يفتح الباب إلا عن طريق كاهنة*

*مكونتش اعرف انه عملو منصب جديد في المسيحيه اسمه كاهنه ؟!*


*لم تكن هناك فرصة غير أني اتصلت بالأستاذ ياسين ثابت عن طريق تليفون محمول استطعت أن أحصل عليه*

*اللي جه من ** شبابيك الحديد ولا من الباب اللي ما بيتفتحش ؟! *



*وفجأة جاءت الراهبة وعليها علامات الارتباك والحيرة والاضطراب وهي تقول خذي حاجتك وأخرجي من هنا بسرعة إحنا بريئين منك ومن دمك.*

*هي مش كانت كاهنه الكلام بيتغير ليه ؟*




*ملاحظه مهمه جداا بس هي مش مني انما من خبر قراته *




> *وعبر  أستاذ اللاهوت عن دهشته مما قالته "عبير" التى ادعت أنها خرجت من الكنيسة  فى "توك توك"، بينما يحاصرها السلفيون بالخارج، وتساءل ساخرا: "هل كانت  ترتدى طاقية الإخفه؟".*


*


**حبل الكذب قصير جدااا طبعا مش هقدر اقول ان في فعلا وحده بالاسم ده اسلمت او لا دي مش مشكلتي حاليا مع اني اتوقع ان الشخصيه موجوده فعلا لكن الحوار كاذب*

*مشكلتي هي شي تاني هو تخمين ربنا العالم انه صح او خطا*

*ان السلفيين فعلا جهزو اسم معين وذكرو وقائع حقيقيه لكن طبعا *

*نسبوها للكنيسه بما معناه شخصيه حقيقيه اسلمت وخبوها عشان يقولوو الكنيسه عملت كزا وكزا ويقدرو ساعتها انساب شي ملموس عشان يقدرو يعملو اللي عملوه ما دام حكايه كاميليا خلاص اتفقست ومش هيقدرو يحكو فيها تاني *


*ودي كده كده بايعه دينها وكنيستها واهلها فمش هتفرق معاها تبيع اللي فاضل وهي كرامتها والمسيحيين كلهم ومعاهم الكنيسه *

*يعني الشخصيه حقيقيه لكن الخبر كاذب *

*وكلنا شفنا اللي بيبيع مسيحو بيعمل ايه مستعد انه يقتل ويخون ويعمل اي شي فما بالك لو بقى هيقبض مبلغ كويس ادام كذبه ايه يعني انها هتدمر فيها الكنيسه *


*اللي يخوف بس بالموضوع ان لو تخميني حقيقي فعلا تحقيقات الشرطه مش هتقدر تثبت كذب السلفيين ولا كذبها هي لانها بقت مجني عليها بالقانون حتى لو تلفيق مش مهم مدام هيقدرو يعتمو على اللي حصل *








​


----------



## ahraf ayad (9 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *وحتى وأنا في محبسي بسكن القديس يوحنا القصير .. لم يكن يفتح الباب إلا عن طريق كاهنة ..وذلك لمجرد إدخال الطعام فقط.
> *
> *بقوا يعينوا في الكنيسة كاهنه واحنا منعرفش *
> *
> ...





الكلام دة يدل على انها غير مسيحية بالمرة ابسط الحقايق بتجهلها تكون ازاى مسيحية تمثلية مفضوحة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا من الاشكال دى دى ما تستاهلش الا الى هيا فية النجاسة والمعاملة كاحيوانات


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2011)

*الكلام دا على لسان سلفى فاشل وعبيط
قال كاهنة قال
كاهنة يا ابن العبيطة متحبكوها بقة كل مرة تتطلعوا نصابين قدام العالم كله 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2011)

*الكنيسة ولعت والناس ماتت والحاجة دى طلعت من النص ازاى يعنى 
طيب ولما طلعت معملوش زفة ليه وهى طالعة وقالوا هى دى اختنا الاسيرة اللى انتوا حابسينها 
على العموم التحقيقات المرة دى هتبقى فى النيابة وهتبقى الفضيحة بجلاجل يا سلفيين يا نصابين وساعتها هتتداسوا بالجزم من كل المصريين لما يعرفوا كمية النصب الىل انتوا بتمارسوه على الناس 
ربنا يحرقكم بجاز وسخ زى رسولكم النجس
*


----------



## الحل الامثل (10 مايو 2011)

موضوع عجيييييييييييب ومش مترابط وجابوها منين اصلا وعملوا معاها حوار ؟
وهل الحوا دا اصلا صحيح؟
ومنسوب لاى موقع ؟وبردوا موقع متفبرك ولا موقع معترف به من قبل الاسلاميين 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وموضوع الكاهنه دا ايه بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واضح ان الكتابه فيها ان ياجماعه وانه امبر من السلفيين نفسهم ؟


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2011)

> *وخرجت إلى الشارع وسط زحام شديد وهوجة كبيرة فأخذت توك توك لأرحل بعيداً شاكرة الله على نعمة أن نجاني من سجني ومعتقلي.. راجية ألا أعود إليه مرة أخرى *​




حتى فرضا لو صادقه
المسيح أحنا اللى عاوزينه وأحنا اللى محتاجينه
*ترحل بألف سلامه*
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> وايه ان شاء الله اللي يخليها نكتة وايه اللي يضحك بالظبط في الموضوع الامها ولا خطفها واحتجازها



المضحك انها حصلت على هاتف محمول فى زنزانة فيها شبابيك حديدية يا مريوم 

ازاي ؟؟ بالعقل كدا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

الحل الامثل قال:


> موضوع عجيييييييييييب ومش مترابط وجابوها منين اصلا وعملوا معاها حوار ؟
> وهل الحوا دا اصلا صحيح؟
> ومنسوب لاى موقع ؟وبردوا موقع متفبرك ولا موقع معترف به من قبل الاسلاميين
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



عزيزي الموقع هو موقع الجماعة الاسلامية فماذا تريد اكثر من هذا !! 

مكشووووفة اوي انهم لبسوا فى كاميليا قالوا نطلع بعبير وادي عبير جيم اوفر كمان مرة مين التالتة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2011)

*يعينى عليكى يا حرام 
تصدقى صعبتى عليا أوى 
أنا مش قادرة أمسك دموعى 

بس كنت عايزة أسأل فخامة الملكة / عبير .....سؤال 
لما هم عملوا المظاهرة ديه علشانك و هم وافقين برة و جوة الكنيسة عمالين يبحثوا عن السجن و الأسلحة 
مش برضوا لما تخرجى المفروض تبينى نفسك أمام أصدقائك السلفيين 
و كمان ترشديهم لمكان السجن
و لا تهربى فى توك توك ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (10 مايو 2011)

اختي ايريني توك توك = كذبة مايو توك شو برامج التوك شو مش ناوية تبطل استفزاز الا لما تخرب البلد وعشان كدا من اول الثورة وانا بطلب ان الاعلام يكون تحت قيادة الجيش


----------



## Bent Christ (10 مايو 2011)

_*بعيدا عن شكلك الغلط
و انك شاربه 2 كيلو بانجو
لو عايزه تعترفى وتتناولى
فيه كاهنه عندنا راااائعه
هههههه وعجبى*_​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (10 مايو 2011)

> وتعريض جنيني للوفاة





> مكثت في بيت أهلي بعد ولادة طفلتي




*يا جماعة هو الجنين مات و لا مازال حيا هذا تضاد لا يمكن التغافل عنة بالنسبة لأم حامل​*


> لم يكن يفتح الباب إلا عن طريق كاهنة ..وذلك لمجرد إدخال الطعام فقط.



*أزاي كانت مسيحية وتقول (كاهنة) مفيش فى المسيحية الأرثوذكسية ما يسمى بالكاهنات و يتضح أنها أرثوذكسية من خلال أقوالها بأنها سلمت لكنيسة أسيوط ثم لأحد الأديرة ثم للكاتدرائية و بعدين المسيحية ليس فيها أجبار لأى أحد مهما كان فليس فى المسيحية حد الردة*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هي دي عبير اللي عاملين عليها الازمه؟؟؟؟؟
> دي لو خطيبتي كنت ابوس ايديها تخوني ههههههههه*


عسل يا تحفة 
ودى جيبنها من اى مصيبة 
بعدين ايه يخلينى اصلا انى اصدق كامليا وهملولها نقاب الو عوركو يا مسلمين هتنزلو كدب مش دم مع احترامى للاقلية المحترمة طبعا


----------



## azazi (10 مايو 2011)

عبير تكذب حوار الجماعة الأسلامية وتؤكد .. لم يضغط أحد عليّ في كنيسة ماري مينا للرجوع عن قرار إشهار إسلامي
http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=46377


----------



## مترى (10 مايو 2011)

هم يبكى و هم يضحك


----------



## man4truth (10 مايو 2011)

*فعلاً
تعلمتوا من محمد الكذب
بس كذب مكشوف بايخ
أخص عليكوا يا مسلميين يا كدابيين
أتباع النبى الكذاب*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *ومين الحلوه دى كمان اجرى يا حلوة السلفين بينادوا عليكى اجرى شوفهم عايزينك فيه ايه يا شاطره
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
دي لما كامليا طلعت في فيديو قالو فبركه  وده من غبائهم  ههههههه
يعني قصه متالفه وفيها غلطات كتير يصدقوها بسرعه
بجد عقول غرييبه ومقفله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> *يا جماعة هو الجنين مات و لا مازال حيا هذا تضاد لا يمكن التغافل عنة بالنسبة لأم حامل​*
> 
> شكلو مات لما ضربها بس هي خلفتو وربتو ازاي ؟؟ربك يعلم
> انا كمان وقفت عند اللخبطه دي


----------



## جدعون مقار (10 مايو 2011)

منتهى البجاحه هربت من زوجها المسيحى وقال ايه اشهرت اسلامها فى الازهر وبعدين تزوجت عرفى من الرجل المسلم اللى هربت معاه  لذا نرجو كمن احد المحامين ممن لديهم الغيره على هذا الوطن رفع قضيه الجمع بين زوجين على هذه المرأه واذا انكرت هذا الزواج فعليها تفسير اقامتها مع الرجل المسلم فى قريه رواوه فى بنها فهذا زنا واضح ويجب ابلاغ المجلس العسكرى او الجهات المختصه لاتخاذ اللازم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2011)

*عارفين الموضوع دا بيفكرنى ب الاميرة ديانا 
فاكرين لما كانت على علاقة ب عماد الفايد
و كان الاعلام المصرى يبررها بأن زوجها كان على علاقة بأخرى

بعد ما إتقتلت فى الحادثة إياها
حدثت مناقشة فى مكان عملى بين زميلاتى  و أنا قاعدة 
واحدة بتقول للتانية : ديه الملكة هى اللى قتلتها أصلها كانت ح تبقى مسلمة 
و التانية ردت بالموافقة عليها 
و تبارت كل منهما بالافتخار بها 
و فجأة أصبحت الأميرة ديانا شهيدة الاسلام على يد القتلة النصارى

و الحقيقة بصراحة شديدة لم أستطع ان أسكت
فإتكلمت و قولت جملة واحدة :
 إزاى تفتخروا كدة بواحدة زانية تأسلمت على يد من زنى معها

و الحقيقة فوجئت بشدة زهولهما و بعدم قدرتهما على الرد 
و عم الصمت الحجرة 

*​


----------



## falfal (11 مايو 2011)

وهو مين جعفر دة ؟عندك حق الحكاية كلها نكتة وكذبة من كذابة وانا مع bobفى رأية


----------



## MAJI (11 مايو 2011)

واضح ان جعفر هذا قد سرق من نصيبها في هذه العملية (التمثيلية)فاختلفت معه على المبلغ المدفوع مستغلا معرفته بسرها ففتن عن مكانها 
والخلاصة ان هذه المرأة مريبة منذ بداية سرد قصتها ولها استعداد لعمل اي شئ وهذا يؤكد صحة اتهام زوجها لها بسوء اخلاقها
اذا اراد احد ان يفهم معنى انسان ملعون 
فعبير مثلا حيا لذلك


----------



## باتسى (11 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هي دي عبير اللي عاملين عليها الازمه؟؟؟؟؟*
> *دي لو خطيبتي كنت ابوس ايديها تخوني ههههههههه*


 

احلى تعليق قرأته حتى الان:t16::t16::t16:


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> وايه ان شاء الله اللي يخليها نكتة وايه اللي يضحك بالظبط في الموضوع الامها ولا خطفها واحتجازها



*أول مرة نلاقى مخطوفه يترك خاطفها معاها موبيل*


----------



## bob (11 مايو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> عسل يا تحفة


*ميرسي ليكي كتير ميرنا ده من زوقك*


باتسى قال:


> احلى تعليق قرأته حتى الان:t16::t16::t16:


*ميرسي ليكي باتسي ده من زوقك*


----------

